# hunting sucess



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

u guys dont hunt or wut????


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

Last year on October 29 I shot my first buck ever with my bow. It scored 112 5/8 inches. (8 point) It was an experience that I will never forget.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

2005 Bow kill october 3rd


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

1 archery buck and 2 other gun kills. Also too many squirrels and groundhogs to count.


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

4 years of hunting. 2 does and 2 8 points. One 2.5 years old and the other one 3.5 years old.


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ive been hunting about 4 yrs.. Ive shot a 6pt, 8pt., and 3 does . They were all bow kills.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

forget those whitetails i hunt elk i killed a spike sept 4 2005 and also a few rockchucks and forest grouse to count to


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

you must not live in colorado because from what i know its illegal to kill a spike elk there.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> you must not live in colorado because from what i know its illegal to kill a spike elk there.


where does it say he lives in colorado??


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

i didnt say he did i was just pointing out the obvious that he couldnt


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

i've only shot grouse groundhogs and varmit's o and the ocasional goose with my bow but i've taken 3 whitetail doe's all around the 250lbs with my muzzle loader and a 13 point buck my display pic with my muzzle loader all in my first year as well
hoping to get my 20 point buck this year i've been chasing him for 3 years now with my grandpa hes a absolut monster last year he was a 10x10 with no abnormaties
but the bigger they get the smarter they are but i'll catch him slacking one day


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

Heres the pics:spy:


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i live in idaho by the way guys


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*good deer*

thats a good deer muzzyhunter....Ty Noe..


----------



## L-KINDLE (Jul 9, 2005)

*Turkey*

I got my first longbeard with a bow last spring and This past fall i killed a 8 pointer that gross scored 146 i will try to get a pic of him on here.


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice deer ya. I aint got a deer with my bow but i killed a 8 point this year that grossed 122 3/8. Shot a few hogs with my bow and a many a squirrel and rabbits. Shot at one coyote but he woudlnt stop to give me a good shot. I have killed bout 12 coyotes last fall with a gun and saw 2 yesterday


----------



## rolltide05 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have been hunting since I was six years old and harvested my first buck a six point on the morning of my very first deer hunt. Since then I usually kill at least 6-8 every season.I have never missed a single weekend since I was six years old. I am 19 years old now. Got lucky one year and knocked down 25 of the little fuzzy suckers! No joke! In Alabama we are allowed a buck and a doe a day or two does a day. Lrgest deer that I have ever taken was a 10 point that scored around 168 net! I live to hunt!


----------

